# Studio One broadcast of the Northland Chukar Championshp



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Studio One the UND channel came out and did some filming at out dog trials on saturday and they are going to air the piece at 5:00 on thursday evening and reran several times durning the next week.
I checked out their website and it can be viewed at a later date online.

They are channel 3 in GF and have many other locations I'll give a link to their site. It will be interesting to see how it turns out.

http://www.und.edu/dept/studio1/watchus.htm


----------



## jlunseth (May 7, 2005)

they had a mike on the handler, so it will be interesting to hear a candid version of how a dog really gets handled.


----------

